# Hello All! :)



## VanillaCupcake (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi all! I'd like to introduce myself. My name is Kelsey and I'm from Canada. I've been lurking around Specktra.net for a week now, and I've decided to finally join. I have a passion for makeup, and I'm happy to be here. Although, I must say, I'm very new to MAC products. I just recently discovered them
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. So any advice or information is greatly appreciated. I'm looking forward to start posting/reading.

Thanks!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 22, 2010)

Enjoy the site!


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Kelsey!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see you around the forums!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2010)

Kelsey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 check out the mac chat section for all kinds on info on mac goodies!


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## RandomnessWithK (Feb 27, 2010)

you're gonna love it here! i do and i'm new! (well lurker for awhile)


----------



## dreamonnnnnn (Feb 28, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## HMC (Feb 28, 2010)

hey girl! Well now that you've just discovered MAC products, get ready to see all of your $$$ wave "bye, bye" lol! But seriosly, MAC is an incredible brand  you will for sure be an addict soon enough!! Their brushes and eyeshadows are my favorite thing about them!

Have you checked out their website yet?? M·A·C Cosmetics


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 1, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------

